# Hey Everyone



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey 

I'm logging in from Michigan (just North of Detroit).    This looks to be a great source of info.

About me:

32 - 5'10" 185lbs
I lift on average 4/5 days a week with an extra day of cardio (basketball games or football practice).   I've been training since high school mainly to improve at football and basketball.   Started at 135lb now 185lb.   


My workout :

My split is usually - (8 reps 9-10 sets per muscle group except legs get 12-15)

Warmup everyday with a game or two of 5 on 5 basketball (15-20 minutes)

Sun - 0ff
Monday - Chest/Tri's/Abs
Tuesday - Basketball game
Wednesday - Legs/Abs
Thursday - Shoulders/Traps
Friday - Back/Biceps/Abs
Saturday - Run/Basketball/Football/Plyometrics

I just started taking Titrate Creatine and Glutamine this week (along with Multi-vitamin)

Goals :

I'm looking to reduce my waist from 34 to 32, increase arms from 16 to 17 and improve overall leg strength and speed.

I play on a men's flag football team which starts back up in the fall.   Currently on a men's basketball team for the summer.

I hope to learn more and meet some cool people!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello Michigan!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

yellowmoomba welcome to IM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2003)

HI!

Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2003)

I tried to upload a pic for the avatar but it keeps telling my pic is too large.   I have changed the resolution size (under 65) as well as the physical size of the pic (under 20000)  but it still says the pics is too large.   Is there a problem with this feature?   I also tried to send it to the website to have it converted but also received an error.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it 65x65 on both dimensions? What is the format, JPG or GIF or ?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome!

Another Red Wings fan, I hope.


----------



## PB&J (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the "welcomes".    Yes - I'm a wings fan.

Mudge -  the file is a jpeg.   I reduced both the x and y to be less than 65.   Any suggestions?  

Thanks.


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

Welcome man.

At the bottom of my message is several icons.....hit the one that says mail on it and send me the pic....I can resize it for you and send it back


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2003)

Opps.....looks like you can no longer do that.....I`ll pm you an addy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks Kuso!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks NT

Looking forward to some good discussions on nutrition and training......

You are in Vegas??   Gotta love "Sin City"!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

Not in Vegas, just excited about the IM group trip to Vegas for the Mr. Olympia contest.

I played flag football a couple of years ago ... it was really fun.  I did twist my ankle pretty bad though and thus had to stop.  And as for basketball, I knew it was time to hang up my nikes when we were playing some young teens in a half court game and this guy (no older than 16) gave me a move and flew over my head for a two handed dunk - it was awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2003)

Flag football is fun (and very physical).   I have had a few injuries myself (torn hamstring, torn achilles (couldn't run for 6 months) and some broken fingers.)

That's funny about those young quick guys.....I've found a nice hand to their chest slows them down so they can't get around you too many times.  hahaha

Have fun in Vegas.   I was out there in October.    I liked Studio 54 the best but the Piano bar inside NY/NY, Ghost bar, and Coyote Ugly were pretty fun too.   

Where are you staying?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2003)

for part of the week at the Excalibur and the rest of the week at the Luxor.

The wife wants to go to Coyote Ugly so she can pin her bra on the wall.   Where is the Ghost bar?  Studio 54 is a must see ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Butterfly - thanks!

NT - the Ghostbar is on the 54th floor of the Palms.   It has a huge balcony with a great view of the strip.   It has comfortable couches on the inside similiar to a martini bar type atmosphere.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

We'll have to check that out as well.  It seems we're going to be busy with all these great bars to check out.    Good thing Vegas goes 24 X 7


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2003)

Have fun and make sure you post pics when you return so we can all enjoy your vacation  

24 x 7!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

hhmmm ... I'm sure there will be one or two pics that will the missu allow me to post.


----------

